# USB Stick mit fehlerhaften Sektoren?



## bastionmancher (8. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe einen 1GB USB Stick, von dem ich vermute, dass einige Sektoren fehlerhaft sind.
Wenn ich per chkdsk den Stick überprüfe, kommt aber keine Fehlermeldung:

```
chkdsk O: /F /R
Der Typ des Dateisystems ist FAT32.
Volumenummer: DC20-DFA0
Dateien und Ordner werden überprüft...
Die Datei- und Ordnerüberprüfung ist abgeschlossen.
Freier Speicherplatz wird verifiziert...
Verifizierung freien Speicherplatzes ist beendet.
Das Dateisystem wurde überprüft. Es wurden keine Probleme festgestellt.

  984.752.128 Bytes Speicherplatz auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
       61.440 Bytes in 15 Ordner(n)
  980.824.064 Bytes in 188 Datei(en)
    3.862.528 Bytes auf dem Datenträger verfügbar

        4.096 Bytes in jeder Zuordnungseinheit
      240.418 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger insgesamt
          943 Zuordnungseinheiten auf dem Datenträger verfügbar
```
Allerdings waren Dateien, die ich auf den Stick kopiert habe beim Wiederzugriff fehlerhaft.
Danach hab ich mir so eine Art eigenen Test überlegt:
Ich hab ein paar kleinere Dateien ganz oft auf den Stick kopiert, bis dieser voll war. Danach habe ich checksumfiles für alle Ordner erstellt. Wenn ich nun die checksum überprüfe, wird angezeigt, dass einige Dateien fehlerhaft sind.
Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich diese Sektoren reparieren oder wenigstens sperren kann. Hoffe mal, dass einer von euch eine Idee hat.

Danke schon mal im Voraus
bastionmancher

PS
Zum Checksumfile erstellen benutze ich Dfcrc, falls das irgendwie wichtig sein sollte...


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Mh... erstmal möchte ich dazu sagen, dass es sich bei USB-Sticks ja in der Regel um Flashspeicher handelt als die Daten anders abgespeichert werden. Wie und ob man überhaupt Sektoren auf Flashdrives sperren kann ist mir leider nicht bekannt. Versuche doch einmal den Stick nocheinmal neu mit vermutlich Fat32 zu formatieren. Wenn du nch Garantie hast wäre es natürlich am einfachsten den Stick tauschen zu lassen aber das ist vermutlich nicht mehr der Fall?


----------



## bastionmancher (8. August 2007)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Ich hab den Stick jetzt mal formatiert, aber noch nicht überprüft, ob das Problem jetzt behoben ist. Meine Methode ist halt doch recht umständlich ^^. Garantie ist leider abgelaufen (aber die meisten Sachen gehen ja kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie kaputt).
Weißt du denn eine schnellere (und vll. gründlichere) Methode, um Flashspeicher auf Fehler zu überprüfen?


----------

